# Fishing Expedition - 50km - 23rd April 2022 - BRISTOL, AUDAX



## Oliveriles (12 Mar 2022)

Event : Fishing Expeditin 50km
Event date/s: Saturday 23rd April, 10am
Event location: The Jubilee Hall, Alveston, Bristol
Cost of entry: £8 plus £3 for non members

SIGN UP: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9475

KEEP UP TO DATE WITH EVENT UPDATES - https://www.facebook.com/groups/741802059633752

Non Members, very, very welcome.

Includes free finishers rectangular route map patch for all finishers.

Starting from The Jubilee Hall, Alveston with Lots of Free Food and Drink available - Start and Finish

The ride sends you over the Old Severn Bridge, climbing up to Devauden along the quiet back lanes, before descending past the fishing lakes & ruins of Tintern Abbey Furnace.

Stopping at the Cycle-friendly Filling Station Café for well-earned refreshments.

After refreshments pass Tintern Abbey & climb alongside the Wye Valley before a straight run to base.

Mostly quiet lanes and B-roads with easy navigation.

Event Medal available for purchase £4.00

GPS File and detailed Route Info - https://www.plotaroute.com/route/982809?units=km


----------

